# Exciting News



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Are you planning to continue with the hunt test program? I hope so, it sounds like you have a good dog and you are having fun. Also, I've got to say---your dog looks awfully eager to get into the water. She looks great!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Congratulations! Are you planning to continue with the hunt test program? I hope so, it sounds like you have a good dog and you are having fun. Also, I've got to say---your dog looks awfully eager to get into the water. She looks great!


Thank-you. The water entry picture, with her tail straight up and ears flying back, makes me laugh. She looks like a cartoon character. 

We are continuing to train and will run Senior when we are ready. We are both learning how to run land blinds right now. I'm lucky. I have been accepted into a great training group and train regularly with a pro.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations! It looks like she had a blast. That first title is really something special.

Enjoy the ride on your way to Senior!

Ann
Dallas


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats! What an accomplishment!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Love It! Love It! Love It! Congratulations to both of you! arty2: What fabulous photos too!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hip Hip Hooray Yay Yay! Congratulations to you and Winter. Those pictures are great, you two look so proud.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

My big blonde Winter says congrats to your little blonde Winter!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Go Blondie! Go Blondie!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATS! That is so great! I love the pictures. She looks like she has a nice amount of drive  Glad she was able to show the judges that not all Goldens have the sucky water entry that they are rumored to have. Good luck and have fun working toward SH!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well FINALLY lol!! I've been so excited for you all week, I just couldn't wait for you to post. Huge congratulations! Great photos, too!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS WINTER!!!!! 

I am so happy for you. Next year hopefully Gabby and I will finish. Just no tests here with out travel and a hotel room that I can not afford at this time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Even an unschooled person like me can see in the pictures that she did a swell job and loves what she is doing. The last picture tells it all: happy mom and VERY happy pooch. 

Way to go Winter!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is an outstanding post because it really sums up what "field" is all about. You don't have to know anything about it to see that the dogs just absolutely LOVE what they are doing!!!



Penny's Mom said:


> Congratulations! Even an unschooled person like me can see in the pictures that she did a swell job and loves what she is doing. The last picture tells it all: happy mom and VERY happy pooch.
> 
> Way to go Winter!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Holly and Winter, CONGRATULATIONS:banana:!!!!!! 
I am so happy for you guys. You guys are such a great team. I love the pictures. I hope Brady and I will have the same successes. We are sending him to Andy in a week () so I won't be seeing your guys for about a month. However, I will be back for those cold and wintery practices.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations Holly and Winter!!! The love of water definitely runs in the family.  I'm so proud of you two!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats! Way to go!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOO!!! Congratulations to you!!!! I love the pictures!!!! It is always so much fun to see the dogs working, but I also love looking at how different it looks around the country!

I am with Ann, Mira will likely not get a shot at her last leg until next year, there is one hunt test coming up this year and its on the same weekend as my local Golden club agility trial, so I cannot miss that. Then I don't think any tests until March or something!


----------

